# alaknak tent



## jackson1221 (Feb 10, 2021)

I'm looking for a 13x27 alaknak test to buy. anyone got a line on one?


----------



## hunt-n-fool (Oct 10, 2006)

ebay? There is a seller in Georgia that sure comes up with alot of alaknaks for sale (as in 100's of them over time)


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I just saw this.








Outfitters Tent - sporting goods - by owner - sale


Cabelas 12 x 12 Alaknak tent with vestibule. Only used once. Like new! Also a available cast iron cook / heat stove with chimney, damper, stainless steel water tank, $300. Have both for $900! Also...



nmi.craigslist.org


----------

